# It's finally arrived!



## octopushedge (Apr 26, 2015)

I finally got my huge shipment from Amazon including the CHE, heat controls, day timers, etc. While it was never necessary for me because of individual thermostat controls for my room anyways, I figure it'd be a nice money saver when winter comes around  Now all this guy needs is a nice vivarium and he's officially more spoiled than I am, but that will be delayed because my friend fractured his toe in a sawhorse possibly-vivarium-related incident :-?

As an aside, how long does it usually take for a CHE to warm up?


----------



## HermitHog (Sep 20, 2015)

I got a CHE with my hedgehog when I got her, but I got her from someone else so it had already been used and it took 1 minute to heat up. We also got a new one and it took just about 5 minutes to heat up or less! m Also make sure that the power button is on the on side of the switch, we got ours mixed up that when it was orange it would be on, but it was actually off!!!:lol:


----------



## octopushedge (Apr 26, 2015)

Turns out it was taking a while because my room was already at the temperature I had set the thermostat to  Thanks anyways!


----------

